# need help 81 4000 5+5 quattro



## golf4mo (Aug 25, 2007)

Any body know anything about this car ? 2dr 4000 5cyl 5spd quattro!
ICC


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: need help 81 4000 5+5 quattro (golf4mo)*

I am not sure what kind of information you are seeking. I worked on some a number of years ago. Most Audis of this vintage are now "retired".
Layout of car: In-line 5 cylinder engine, longitudinally mounted, Bosch K jetronic injection. 5 speed manual transmission mounted behind engine, with front half-shafts coming out either side of the front of the transmission. Quattro models have an additional drive shaft out the rear of the transmission.
Many mechanical parts are interchangeable with VW Passat (Dasher, Quantum, etc.).


----------



## Gruppe B (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: need help 81 4000 5+5 quattro (golf4mo)*

The 81 4000 5+5 is only FWD.
The first 4000 quattro (not the UrQuattro) showed up in 1984.


----------



## germanborncarnut (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: need help 81 4000 5+5 quattro (golf4mo)*

Sure, what's up?


----------

